# to all the north eastern folks



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hang tight boys and girls.. looks like its going to get rough for yall the next few days .. be safe


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks bro. Its looking to be a nasty one for sure. The last update I recieved was 24-48 hours of steady heavy rain and winds up to 70 MPH. Tomorrow after work I am heading right into the storm. My gal lives in NJ, about 20 mins from McGuire AFB


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mods move this to mud pit please i dunno how i posted this here.. lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant wait hope we get and butt load of snow


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Cant wait hope we get and butt load of snow


I don't think we will probably all rain.Wish I had my terms back bud lol.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont know the guys at work said a foot plus


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> I dont know the guys at work said a foot plus


What.............


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I heard that too, 2' in some places


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

But im southwest pa corner so its probably just rain. I will put the plow on just in case.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

They said it was on the news they heard it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope we get snow this year. I really want to ride the buggy in it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I hope we get snow this year. I really want to ride the buggy in it.


Me too I can make good money in my neighborhood with the plow.Maybe get me a msd.I just seen British Columbia just had a 7.7 earthquake then below it a 5.3 aftershock.Now a tsunami warning.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

How's everyone holding up. Looks like it got nasty in new York and new jersey.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I heard a lot of the boardwalk on jersy shore is gone. I guess snookie & jwoww and MVP will have to vacation somewhere else now.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I heard a lot of the boardwalk on jersy shore is gone. I guess snookie & jwoww and MVP will have to vacation somewhere else now.


 
:34:not very nice ..but funny .. from pictures i've seen on aol . new york city looks flooded


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya I heard in New York there was 50 or more houses on fire and its flooded so bad they can't put them out


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> I don't think we will probably all rain.Wish I had my terms back bud lol.


Hopefully ill get my new terms in another month going 29.5 12. 14 wish I could get them now. We got all that rain the hole down wolf run would be nice right now


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Hopefully ill get my new terms in another month going 29.5 12. 14 wish I could get them now. We got all that rain the hole down wolf run would be nice right now


Those are the tires im getting or outlaw2s in a month.Almost time for big bonus check.As for we got all rain still raining and just a little wind.Jp I don't think we could get to wolf run with a jet boat that creek has to be HIGH^^^^ and fast rite now.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

We made it thru with no problems, never lost electric. 30 mins east is a different story, LBI looks to be a total loss. Some places along the coast have 4 feet of sand on property and road ways
My place in ne Philly is fine too


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good to here bro


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I drove around today to see the landscape. What a mess. In all my life, i have never seen anything like this. It gives a whole new perspective. I dont know how you guys made it thru Katrina, and what we have here is nothing compared to what you endured.

I have to give thanks to the linemen who left their families to come here to help with the power outages. A big thanks to the guys from Gulfport MS who spoke to my family and their neighbors and reassured them not to worry, they would get the power back up and running!:rock-on::usa2::You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I cant believe I made it out in one piece in this storm. I watched 2-75 foot pines trees snap about about 20 feet from the base and start to come down on top of my house and then a huge gust of wind just yanked them and dropped them 50 feet the other way in the woods. My chainsaw went through about 10 gallons of gas getting trees offmy neighbor's houses. My 10x20 carport got lifted and landed in my back yard. I got no dammage to the house other than about 20- 30 dollars of sophet sheetmetal that got ripped off the roof. I'm the only house that didnt get hit on my block so I had a few neighbors crashing at my house yesterday. i got power back at home so I drove to work and Im running my generator plant 24/7 until theres power back in midtown. I saw 11 feet of water in the brooklyn battery tunnel never saw that much water! made me pucker up a bit. I gotta go do another round of reading on the generators. I wana Thanks to all the men and women up here working nonstop on the lines getting us back online. theres a lot of people hurt and lives ruined so prayers are appreciated for the unfortunates.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Praying for you guys. Well aware of the destruction they can bring. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers... I know the south is well used to storm carnage... Well noone is used to it per say but most hurricanes and twisters stay south east or Midwest. It makes me appreciate the tough mentality of southern folks. I need to go to bed I might have to do another 16-20 hours operating the plant tomorrow. Had a half dozen bourbons on the rocks w my engineers after my shift so sleep is crashing down on my crew pretty good. I'm still wired though... Maybe it's the Jameson talking but I think I'll try going to ground zero tomorrow night after my shift and pay my respects. I haven't been there since 9/11. Ight!....gnight mudders! tomorrow is another day!


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! - Ash- army of darkness

.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

